# Bruce Lee Pumpkin Carving......No really



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2006)

http://martialarts.about.com/b/a/255928.htm?nl=1

Come on, who here is going to be the first to try it?

AoG


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello, On the island of Oahu, some farmers have raise regular pumpkins as well as white pumpkins that glow in the dark.  On  a moon night all the pumpkins in the field glows,(they say it look cool) like from outer space.

Also adding petrolum jelly  all over after you finish carveing will keep it from drying out faster....Aloha

PS:At costco's on the Big Island they were selling white pumpkins!

White pumpkin pies?  will it glow too!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 27, 2006)

I want a glow-pumpin!
Seriously, that is very cool.

AoG


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow....thats pretty...um....COOL!

I already did some (grim reaper and haunted tree) but I wish I'd seen it last week!!!  I even posted a threat asking for stencils!

Ah well, maybe next year......

PS white pumpkins? Nice!

PPS petroleum jelly - been doing it to my pumps for a while and yeah, it works!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like alot of fun, to late this year but next year the boys should get a kick out of it, no joke intended


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2006)

still learning said:


> Hello, On the island of Oahu, some farmers have raise regular pumpkins as well as white pumpkins that glow in the dark.  On  a moon night all the pumpkins in the field glows,(they say it look cool) like from outer space.
> 
> Also adding petrolum jelly  all over after you finish carveing will keep it from drying out faster....Aloha
> 
> ...



That is soooo cool. I never heard of them before. Would love to see a white pumpkin.


----------



## crushing (Oct 31, 2006)

still learning said:


> Also adding petrolum jelly all over after you finish carveing will keep it from drying out faster....Aloha


 

Not only will it keep if from drying out as fast, but it may also give the pumpkin smashers a reason to avoid your pumpkins next year!

Gross!  What the bleep is on this pumpkin!?!?!  Ewwww.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2006)

still learning said:


> Also adding petrolum jelly all over after you finish carveing will keep it from drying out faster....


And police report a 73% increase in sexual assaults against pumpkins in 2006...


----------



## crushing (Oct 31, 2006)

Kreth said:


> And police report a 73% increase in sexual assaults against pumpkins in 2006...


 

Well, you have probably heard about Peter Peter pumpkin eater, but have you heard about Tucker Tucker?


----------

